# Albino BN waiting for them to...



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well like the title says, am waiting for them to get it on, they've been practicing with female's been caught in the cave several times past weekend so their workin on it.









Their tank just a little cloudy since was messing with sand:


















Once i see eggs i be taking shots!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots hes purty  Is that a 10g? Good luck!


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

wow!! even though your tank is plain...... it still looks nice!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I think a moderator changed my photo's GRRRR their tiny.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I think a moderator changed my photo's GRRRR their tiny.


haha sorry didn't think youd be upset about it Don't be mad, get glad


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm, why so small though? i wonder if it'd be better to install the hack to auto resize them so when u click on them they go bigger then eh?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I figured they're easier to see since you don't have to scroll up, down over and back. You have/had kodak right? well i use the easyshare software and just save the pic as best for web and it resizes it. I know other users here have problems with large pics, really only dialup. I'll change them back for you if you want. you just have to put a 56k warning i guess


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Nah dont worry about it, i think be good idea if shaggy will install that hack...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well they did it! I am thinking i just didnt notice it, as they are wiggly already but mostly egg sacks, about 25-30:

















O yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey congrats! What are you goona do with the fry?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

"If" they make it, grow'em out, to 1" then start passing them out, i am thinking about starting to donate some of the fry i have been getting to couple websites as prizes on photo contests.


----------

